
Mutation Testing: The Blind Spot in Your Testing - BarKofman
http://www.sealights.io/blog/mutation-testing-the-blind-spot-in-your-testing/?pi_campaign_id=2863
======
eransher
Important read to everyone who cares about software quality!

